# I just got owned so hard by a Tinder bitch THAT I RAGE REPORTED HER



## Amnesia (Aug 6, 2021)

*I assume she called my pee pee small from this pic I have on Tinder, where obv I am not hard when posing here*



I was already in a bad mood in the moment when we had this exchange the other day and when she said I had a small pee pee I literally reported her to tinder for abuse cause I got mad at my keyboard. WHY CANT I COME UP WITH CLEVER BANTER I AM AN ABUSED DOG


----------



## Spartacus1- (Aug 6, 2021)

She looks flat asf maybe you should've targeted that


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 6, 2021)

Why do you still use these liners. Are you forgetting you’re above 6 psl. A simple hey is all you need.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 6, 2021)

Sad


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 6, 2021)

why would you get mad she said that you have a small biscuit, when you actually don't have a small biscuit?
wait...


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 6, 2021)

14%ish bodyfat?
Pretty good ngl
But put on some fuckin pants


----------



## Ada Mustang (Aug 6, 2021)

Another banger by @Amnesia

Proof that slaying is cope, because every whore is entitled.

She should be begging to have kids with him instead. Entitled bitch


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 6, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> Another banger by @Amnesia
> 
> Proof that slaying is cope, because every whore is entitled.
> 
> She should be begging to have kids with him instead. Entitled bitch


She was shit testing him


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 6, 2021)

btw dude she's clearly shit testing you,
She's trying to know if your personality is as dominant and as masculine as you pretend to be in your pics and your behaviour,
in this type of situation you shouldn't get offended, you just have to still be playful and acting like you don't care,
If she say thatt you look like yoou have a small dick, told her that there only ne way to verify it.
If she told you that you look short you should tell her that your dick is tall. or somethings like that, 
she actually don't care about your peepee.
I don'tt know things about game or shit test, I text very fews girls but this is clearly a shit test.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Biggdink (Aug 6, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Why do you still use these liners. Are you forgetting you’re above 6 psl. A simple hey is all you need.
> 
> View attachment 1258838


I’ve tried chadfishing.. many girls still don’t reply to hey


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 6, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’ve tried chadfishing.. many girls still don’t reply to hey


I’ve never downloaded tinder. Might have to test this out.


----------



## .👽. (Aug 6, 2021)

how r u slaying then?


looksmaxxer234 said:


> I’ve never downloaded tinder. Might have to test this out.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Aug 6, 2021)

Ironic how the biggest chad on the forum is also the least NT when it comes to messaging foids.
I swear if that had been me I would have easily gotten her tbh ngl (Assuming I had chad looks)


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 6, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> how r u slaying then?


Not hard to meet people at college


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 6, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I’ve tried chadfishing.. many girls still don’t reply to hey


What do they reply to?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 6, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Ironic how the biggest chad on the forum is also the least NT when it comes to messaging foids.
> I swear if that had been me I would have easily gotten her tbh ngl (Assuming I had chad looks)


Im even more autistic


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Aug 6, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Im even more autistic


how old are you?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 6, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> how old are you?


20


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 6, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> What do they reply to?


Some comment related to her profile, pics, bio or something... depends on a girl tho


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 6, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> Another banger by @Amnesia
> 
> Proof that slaying is cope, because every whore is entitled.
> 
> She should be begging to have kids with him instead. Entitled bitch


sharia law when


looksmaxxer234 said:


> Why do you still use these liners. Are you forgetting you’re above 6 psl. A simple hey is all you need.
> 
> View attachment 1258838


naw dude girls are entitled and want u to invite them to some rich high status party or some shit not just say hey


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 6, 2021)

Meanwhile me with perfect NT-textgame:














Take the personality-pill


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> sharia law when
> 
> naw dude girls are entitled and want u to invite them to some rich high status party or some shit not just say hey
> 
> View attachment 1258880


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 6, 2021)

Do women not realize that including pics with men is making them look like sluts?


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 6, 2021)

Its over even for white chads, she probably don't like white guys, even the chad ones
BBCpill is indeed brutal men


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 6, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1258884
> View attachment 1258885













For real doe


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 6, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Do women not realize that including pics with men is making them look like sluts?


they're on TInder in the first place they already know they're whores


plus that dude clearly is her faggot bestie


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> they're on TInder in the first place they already know they're whores
> 
> 
> plus that dude clearly is her faggot bestie


True. Although gay friends don't make the situation better, since they are some of the worst enablers of slutty behavior.


----------



## cloUder (Aug 6, 2021)

shit dude, if you were in my country you would get ANY girl you want by literally just asking her
cant believe these american hoes man
esp since men here are so subhuman


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 6, 2021)

cloUder said:


> shit dude, if you were in my country you would get ANY girl you want by literally just asking her
> cant believe these american hoes man
> esp since men here are so subhuman


In which country do you live?


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Aug 6, 2021)

poor poor emnesie


----------



## cloUder (Aug 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> In which country do you live?


bulgaria


----------



## Pretty (Aug 6, 2021)

She destroyed you ngl 

You acted like such a nice guy simp should of just straight up told her you were trynna fuck


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Cutecel2001 (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> they're on TInder in the first place they already know they're whores
> 
> 
> plus that dude clearly is her faggot bestie


When will u LTR?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 6, 2021)

Cutecel2001 said:


> When will u LTR?



ive tried man, I just can't do it for so many reasons. I genuninely DONT like being around other people including hot girls. One night is enough, I hate sleeping in the same bed as another person I never get sleep. I find women cost money and time that I would rather save and time I would rather spend alone playing video games and shit. I just dont like the companionship

Plus i dont want kids or marriage


My LTRs always end the same way, with me feelin suffocated and wanting out


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 6, 2021)

Bruh I'm just dying from 2nd hand embarrassment over here. If a literal model tier looking nigga can't get girls to want to fuck him on the spot, I might as well cancel all my looksmaxxing plans right now.


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 6, 2021)

Lol the whole point of her saying you have a small dick was to get a reaction out of you like this


----------



## Cutecel2001 (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> ive tried man, I just can't do it for so many reasons. I genuninely DONT like being around other people including hot girls. One night is enough, I hate sleeping in the same bed as another person I never get sleep. I find women cost money and time that I would rather save and time I would rather spend alone playing video games and shit. I just dont like the companionship
> 
> Plus i dont want kids or marriage
> 
> ...


Man u are aspie like us but u can STR... While we Can't for being subchad

U ascended and u have huge respect from me...


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 6, 2021)

Why didn't you tell her she's flat chested?


----------



## Cutecel2001 (Aug 6, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Bruh I'm just dying from 2nd hand embarrassment over here. *If a literal model tier looking nigga can't get girls to want to fuck him on the spot*, I might as well cancel all my looksmaxxing plans right now.


No one can. Only statusmaxxed Chad


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 6, 2021)

Bro you act like a hot chick that was showerd with complements and attention all her life so when someone disses you, you lose your shit


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Aug 6, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> cope you want to make emnesie rich so you say rich rich emnesie


aaaa.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Aug 6, 2021)

Should have sent her a pic of your dick obviously. In or on another girl. Preferably on video. 

Ultimate mog.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> ive tried man, I just can't do it for so many reasons. I genuninely DONT like being around other people including hot girls. One night is enough, I hate sleeping in the same bed as another person I never get sleep. I find women cost money and time that I would rather save and time I would rather spend alone playing video games and shit. I just dont like the companionship
> 
> Plus i dont want kids or marriage
> 
> ...


If you have enough money, just find a woman who isn't a huge attention whore, put her in another bedroom, cover her basic living expenses, and tell her to do errands and chores around the house/apartment.

LTRs are essentially just finding a well-behaved maid who you fuck every now and then.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 6, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Do women not realize that including pics with men is making them look like sluts?


they think preselection works for them like it does for men


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 6, 2021)

u need a more charming personality bro


----------



## koalendo (Aug 6, 2021)

-do u always ask random women on the internet for sex or is that just a today thing?
-Nah, just the ones who match with me on hookup apps while having half naked pictures of them.

this is what you should've said


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 6, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> u need a more charming personality bro


i feel you nigga wink is the only app im not perma-ip banned yet


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 6, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> i feel you nigga wink is the only app im not perma-ip banned yet


that app sucks in my area, its a bunch of ugly hoes


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 6, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Ironic how the biggest chad on the forum is also the least NT when it comes to messaging foids.
> I swear if that had been me I would have easily gotten her tbh ngl (Assuming I had chad looks)


NTpill is brutal. No changing your personality from a shitty childhood with no social development whatsoever.


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 6, 2021)

That bitch kinda ugly


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 6, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> Bro you act like a hot chick that was showerd with complements and attention all her life so when someone disses you, you lose your shit


I'd act the same way ngl, I've barely talked with a chick before lmao. I'm aspie af


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 6, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> I'd act the same way ngl, I've barely talked with a chick before lmao. I'm aspie af


Wym like you never spoke to or texted girls?


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 6, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Ironic how the biggest chad on the forum is also the least NT when it comes to messaging foids.
> I swear if that had been me I would have easily gotten her tbh ngl (Assuming I had chad looks)


Reaaaally? OK, what would you have said in the responses then?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 6, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> Wym like you never spoke to or texted girls?


No. I told you I went to school and went home to play video games to cope. That's how autistic I am, my deformity shaped my personality into avoiding other people and thoughts of constantly thinking about my looks and how people perceive me.


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 6, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> No. I told you I went to school and went home to play video games to cope. That's how autistic I am, my deformity shaped my personality into avoiding other people and thoughts of constantly thinking about my looks and how people perceive me.


Sad bro how old are you


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 6, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> Sad bro how old are you


21 😢


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 6, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> Sad bro how old are you


I'm not even ugly, I have dimorphism, but my autistic thinking makes me avoidant of others due to me possible being awkward and not making the first step. I have an incomplete skull and failos I need to fix though. My genetic base skull has potential, that's why I'm motivated to get these surgeries to atleast feel comfortable in my own skin.


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 6, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> 21 😢


I used to cope with video games and never talked to girls in Hs, I was shy af. At 16 was when I started approaching girls to get over my shyness and it was life changing. You have to start now bro the best way is to go to a mall and tlak to a girl that’s by her self. Do this just to practise and get over your inhibition, start slow and work your way up it will get easier because o went through it and telling you form first hand experience


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 6, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> I'm not even ugly, I have dimorphism, but my autistic thinking makes me avoidant of others due to me possible being awkward and not making the first step. I have an incomplete skull and failos I need to fix though. My genetic base skull has potential, that's why I'm motivated to get these surgeries to atleast feel comfortable in my own skin.


If you not ugly just read what I said, it will work 100%


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 6, 2021)

looksmaxpro said:


> If you not ugly just read what I said, it will work 100%


Nah my skull has great fwhr, shape, short midface. But lacking in forward growth due to the deformity which is why i say incomplete, I have same skull as my dad and he literally has a brad pitt type skull. I have SFS, and bulging eyeballs hence why I'm not confident at all, I can't even see my front teeth while talking/smiling which is a sign of a vertically deficient maxilla.


----------



## Deleted member 13318 (Aug 6, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Nah my skull has great fwhr, shape, short midface. But lacking in forward growth due to the deformity which is why i say incomplete, I have same skull as my dad and he literally has a brad pitt type skull. I have SFS, and bulging eyeballs hence why I'm not confident at all, I can't even see my front teeth while talking/smiling which is a sign of a vertically deficient maxilla.


I was a literal trucel talking to girls that were 25+ at the mall and I was 15 - 16. Now did I slay? No 

I got rejected many times but my goal was to not be a autist around girls


----------



## justadude (Aug 6, 2021)

how will you cope


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 6, 2021)

justadude said:


> how will you cope


by telling myself she thought I was a catfish in the first place so she was just shitting on some incel larping as a male model and that if she knew I was real she woulda begged for my cock instead


----------



## Slayer (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## loksr (Aug 6, 2021)

she doesn't think you have a small dick she was just going for a verbal kick in the balls, and I mean it worked bro, don't let it work


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 6, 2021)

Slayer said:


> View attachment 1258937
> 
> View attachment 1258938


i dont get it


----------



## Slayer (Aug 6, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> i dont get it


amnesia always had a 5 year old incel tier android phone and was insanely insecure about it because girls would notice the green bubbles but now he has an iphone and can finally fulfill his slaying destiny


----------



## Slayer (Aug 6, 2021)

time to retire this image


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 6, 2021)

Slayer said:


> amnesia always had a 5 year old incel tier android phone and was insanely insecure about it because girls would notice the green bubbles but now he has an iphone and can finally fulfill his slaying destiny


i knew about that i just didnt connect the dots on ur post but funny nontheless


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 6, 2021)

*UPDATE SHE RESPONDED









what should i say 

@looksmaxxer234 @Latebloomer10 @kjsbdfiusdf @Enfant terrible @JustMewbrah @Chintuck22 @FromfailuretoSuccess @TheEndHasNoEnd @Biggdink @CompleteFailure @TsarTsar444 @Syobevoli @RetardSubhuman *


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE SHE RESPONDED
> 
> 
> View attachment 1258948
> ...


say you want to eat her "margarita"


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 6, 2021)

Dumbasses are unironincally using the term "shit test" in this thread.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 6, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Dumbasses are unironincally using the term "shit test" in this thread.


i guess i need to unironically read up on game dawg

but i am curious what ur take is tbh bro given ur actually high IQ


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE SHE RESPONDED
> 
> 
> View attachment 1258948
> ...


She insulted ur dick so insult her body back
Say "how would i know youre mexican with that flat ass"


----------



## Tropical Tyrone (Aug 6, 2021)

Bro I being honest, but sometimes I think that you play the nice guy too much. You are in the 1% in beauty, tell these bitches to suck dick or get the fuck out when they do that shit


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> i guess i need to unironically read up on game dawg
> 
> but i am curious what ur take is tbh bro given ur actually high IQ



More than likely a just a validation seeking cunt with no intention of actually meeting a guy.


----------



## court monarch777 (Aug 6, 2021)

she wanted you to say ''want to see if it's small''. lol she is calling you for sex

it's not even a question of NTpill, it's dumberpill


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 6, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> she wanted you to say ''want to see if it's small''. lol she is calling you for sex
> 
> it's not even a question of NTpill, it's dumberpill


No shes prob legit pissed off, shes prob acc infertile


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 6, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> She insulted ur dick so insult her body back
> Say "how would i know youre mexican with that flat ass"



yeah and i should say that in spanish to her


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> yeah and i should say that in spanish to her


Nah, seems too tryhard imo

And if you do she'll prob talk spanish herself, say stuff only fluent spanish speakers know, and will call u out for using google translate etc. Its a losing battle


----------



## Amexmaxx (Aug 6, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 1258904


Ive seen this dude somewhere.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Aug 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE SHE RESPONDED
> 
> 
> View attachment 1258948
> ...


"Si senora "

tell her she seems like a really difficult girl

then say thats alright tho because you can handle difficult

it has worked for me before with resistant bitchy girls but always irl so idk if it will translate to text game

you have to say the first part in a way where she finds it slightly insulting btw big neggo mode


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 6, 2021)

Dont listen to me if you dont want to because obviously im a KHHV, because im sure you got girls in your matches that are just as attractive, that would be dtf regardless of what you say based on your looks alone.

Someone tell me if i would be retarded to do this, but if i was amneisa i wouldn't even play this gay fucking game, i'd just say "look hoe, this is a hookup app, if you aren't dtf either get out of my matches, or come to my place and suck my cock. I got plenty of hoes waiting in line to do so, so if you aren't one of them gtfo of line and stop wasting my time", and just end it there.


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 7, 2021)

Some girls are just bitchy
You gotta accept it , they're not worth the time
Probably can find one with a better personality unironically by using the same time instead, being wasted on her

Also wtf why are you showing your flaccid cock in the pic? Maybe it was the small pp failo since the very start of the conversation
Should've cropped the pic slightly or taken the pic semi-erect


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 7, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Some girls are just bitchy
> You gotta accept it , they're not worth the time
> Probably can find one with a better personality unironically by using the same time instead, being wasted on her
> 
> ...


Because most adults know men arent walking around with full erect cocks. In model underwear shoots the men arent taking pics in their Calvin Kleins with hard ons

That would look comically try hard


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Because most adults know men arent walking around with full erect cocks. In model underwear shoots the men arent taking pics in their Calvin Kleins with hard ons
> 
> That would look comically try hard


Yeah you probably are a grower
then it would be better to just not have it in the pic
Thats an eye catcher , not a good look tbh


----------



## one job away (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1258828
> View attachment 1258829
> 
> 
> ...


How tf did she determine that „she doesn’t like you“ after 1 message of you lol. Her goal was to „dump“ you all along to feel powerful lmao.


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 7, 2021)

one job away said:


> How tf did she determine that „she doesn’t like you“ after 1 message of you lol. Her goal was to „dump“ you all along to feel powerful lmao.


Can you believe that this girl has probably been validated by so many chads that are way above her looks level, that she actually feels like she can just use and abuse chads for gratification whenever she feels like it.


----------



## one job away (Aug 7, 2021)

waqui98 said:


> Can you believe that this girl has probably been validated by so many chads that are way above her looks level, that she actually feels like she can just use and abuse chads for gratification whenever she feels like it.


Doesn’t have to be tbh. Girls need to cope sometimes as well. As in she couldn’t get him anyways so acting like that made her think she is in power. While knowing deep within that’s not the case. Or Maybe she didn’t believe he is real in the first place. But I guess it’s the first one. Her reactions are way out of proportion. If amnesia was less gl she wouldn’t be that assertive and nicer for sure


----------



## TITUS (Aug 7, 2021)

You type like a supreme gentleman.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Aug 7, 2021)

We need an update tbh
@Amnesia


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 1258828
> View attachment 1258829
> 
> 
> ...


She asks if you always ask random girls on the internet for sex. Isn't that the point of tinder?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 7, 2021)

Over


----------



## Doober (Aug 7, 2021)

It's possible that you didn't message her on the only week of the month that she is horny. He'll it's possibly shark week for her


----------



## BrazilianLooksmaxxer (Aug 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Eu tentei cara, eu simplesmente não consigo fazer isso por tantos motivos. Eu genuninamente NÃO gosto de estar perto de outras pessoas, incluindo garotas gostosas. Uma noite é o suficiente, eu odeio dormir na mesma cama que outra pessoa eu nunca durmo. Eu acho que as mulheres custam dinheiro e tempo que eu prefiro economizar e tempo que eu prefiro gastar sozinho jogando videogame e essas coisas. Eu só não gosto da companhia
> 
> Além disso, eu não quero filhos ou casamento
> 
> ...


Were you like that in your first relationship, in high school?


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 9, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> u need a more charming personality bro


Legit


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 9, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Legit
> 
> View attachment 1262560


Works better if u flex guns on ur profile


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 9, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Works better if u flex guns on ur profile


Works even better with a dead body.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 9, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Works better if u flex guns on ur profile


JFL can I use my water gun?


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 9, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Ironic how the biggest chad on the forum is also the least NT when it comes to messaging foids.
> I swear if that had been me I would have easily gotten her tbh ngl (Assuming I had chad looks)


Okay Mark


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Do women not realize that including pics with men is making them look like sluts?


It's just her orbiter


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 9, 2021)

cloUder said:


> shit dude, if you were in my country you would get ANY girl you want by literally just asking her
> cant believe these american hoes man
> esp since men here are so subhuman


Very true. I talk to overweight white girls and they play like their Kim K. Meanwhile I hit up sexy noodlewhores living in shitholes and they treat me like Chad.

Recently I've been sexting a virgin muslim girl that had never even seen a man b4. Defile her and she was rambling on about how she was so bad and only her future husband should see. All women are whores for Chad


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 9, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Meanwhile me with perfect NT-textgame:
> 
> View attachment 1258881
> 
> ...


sick man gg


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 9, 2021)

bruh youre autistic af (in a good way, youre a good guy), shes clearly into you and not even in your league tbh. she means exactly the opposite of what she says. shes not even that hot.




Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE SHE RESPONDED
> 
> 
> View attachment 1258948
> ...



things you can say now if you wanna fuck her, ultimately win this exchange and increase your dopamine and t: (if you want me to translate what she probably meant (well never know exactly) in foidtalk by each line she said, i can later)

"ill explain why i said that when im shooting my load in you, send me your pin already"
"enough foreplay, whats your address"

(also try to reply to these foids in 1 hr of them texting you. when they text theyre looking to fuck that day, within 3 hours of texting you. no point texting back after a day when you have thought of the smoothest line, by then shes lost heat and shes not looking for an ltr on the tindy and you turn into one of those guys she texts when shes bored to pass time)

if she doesnt espress interest in the next reply, shes a time waster, lose her, unmatch and get on with your life with other matches. fuck her "conversation". dont play her game, make her play yours.


----------



## makeme183 (Nov 23, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE SHE RESPONDED
> 
> 
> View attachment 1258948
> ...


how can you keep talking to her AFTER you reported her ?
I thought the whole chat just went to tinder and both parties got immediately unmatched ?


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 24, 2022)

Spartacus1- said:


> She looks flat asf maybe you should've targeted that







Flat?


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Nov 24, 2022)

Deleted member 7044 said:


> poor poor emnesie


I miss you...


----------

